# Mommy & baby rescue rat's thread *UPDATE 11/27...our ending*.



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2007)

I was searching around on my local Craigslist, and found this add:

_*
"Hairless and Semi-Hairless -

3 adult females and 2 adult males for free. also had 5 females drop litter at the same time. have 4 week old babies in 1 week. please call for pick up. the adults are strong but don't bite and are tame. you will need a strong box to take them in. feed them or breed them i don't care, i just have too many know."*


_First off, rats need to stay with their mommies until atleast 5 weeks. These people probably won't listen to me if I tell them that, anyway. Second, don't these people know how to separate sexes?

They are probably not "feeder breeders" judging by the post because they aren't charging, probably just people who brought home too many rats and can't tell what boy *goolies* are :grumpy:.




To be honest, my area is NOT big on rats, at all. If it's not for me, all these rats would be going to their death in a snake's belly. I need to be the one to step in and help them out. No way can I sit here and let them all die .


I found a person in Tuscon, AZ (4 hours away) to take in two or three of the baby hairless rats . She will either meet us in Phoenix this Saturday or Dec. 2nd when we go to the airport to get Morgan.

I may also foster two, I have a spare rat cage and can't let rats die if I can help it. Ryan and I are taking tonight, he will most likely agree to it. I may even keep them and bond them into my large cage with Leonidas and Spartan. I have been wanting hairless rats, and they are so hard to find around here.....VERY hard. Two more rats won't take up anymore space than my current two, they are all in one cage. I won't need multiple cages taking up space.






I am happy that I can atleast help 4-5 of these rats, out of probably 50 :shock:. I can only hope the rest get into good homes, but that probably won't happen in this "snake town" :?.


----------



## binkies (Nov 12, 2007)

Poor things! You know I would help out if I were there.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, I can't not help out. I am probably the only one who will go to them for pets and not feeders .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww that's horrible.

I hope you can help them out! Goodluck!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Because they are idiots. That's exactly why I hate so many people! They don't know what they are doing and just wing it. You can't do that with living things! 

:X


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2007)

I called the person with the rats, and she sounded so careless on the phone. She said she had THREE mom rats inside a tank with all the babies, and who knows how many babies they had. By my guess, she has them all crammed in a 10 or 20 gal. tank




.

Ryan and I are going to PETsMART in a little while to get a tank and supplies for a single mom and babies. The lady said one mom has four babies (she can tell from size), and they will be who I am taking regardless of what the woman says



. She also said the babies just opened their eyes.


If the lady in Tucson is taking two or three, then we will see about me keeping mommy (having her spayed) and one baby. Then, no more ratlets here!



Wish us luck. We are going to the woman's house in two hours.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodluck and I hope it doesn't turn out as bad as I'm picturing in my head. 

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodluck!...it's good of you for helping these little guys out

We had three rats,which belonged to my boys,but i got so attached to the little buggers,and i soon came to realize what fantastic and loveable little creatures they are,when i called their names,they would come a runnin! ,we spoiled them to,when we watched tv or something,the ratties always came out to have a run around,i just don't understand how people could not like these little guys.

Cheryl


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2007)

I called the person at 6:15pm my time and they weren't going to be home from Pheonix for another 2 hours, so we resceduled for me to come out tomorrow at 5:30pm my time.

When I called they said another person called them and wanted to come by tomorrow and "get a bunch of them"....that means snake food here :?. The guy's wife (I guess I was talking to the husband earlier) told me that he will hold all rats for me, so I get first pick.

They are deffinitely letting me take a mom and four babies.


Tomorrow is my last day (7 hours) at my old job, then I have to wait another 3 hours after getting off work to get the rats...tomorrow is going to drag on!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to Petco today and saw some very pretty rats. I think I might have a rat some day. I had a friend that had one and he was sooooo sweet. Definitely far in the future though. Good on you for rescuing the mom and babies.

t.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Remember, T...always get two rats or more. They do best in pairs .



The person sent me an email with pictures of two moms and some babies. Here they are:




Pile of babies! They are adorable! I see agouti, hoodies, possible PEW. I love agouti. One seems to be rex and not hairless. I might be suprised tomorrow, some may be actual rexes (I LOVE rexes) and some hairless.














Mom #1 and babies:









Mom #2 and babies:









Mom #2, again:









The pictures are of poor quality and I don't see a mom #3 pictured. Hopefully their conditions tomorrow will be "okay". Even if they were in beautiful cages, I wouldn't care....these people are still listing them as "breeders or feeders" :grumpy:.

So, a mommy and 4 babies will be coming home with me tomorrow. Just by seeing the first picture, I totally love the little agouti (brown) at the bottom of the picture. I am pretty sure he is a rex.



Well, wish us luck, again...lol! I know the girl who is taking two or three of them will be happy with them. I will socialize them so much before they get to her on Dec. 2nd.

I am going to try to sex them at the people's house. I hope to get all boy babies, then of course...the mom. I may end up keeping the mommy and one boy baby (if I sex everyone right), then get the mom spayed as soon as I can, then the baby when he is old enough.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 13, 2007)

:grumpy:I can't say what I am thinking. Good luck!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 13, 2007)

*I'll remember that. What is better? Two males or two females?

t.

undergunfire wrote: *


> Remember, T...always get two rats or more. They do best in pairs .


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Awwww! I LOVE rats. I spend hours playing with them every Friday at my shelter.

We once had four males living together, and they had so much fun! We even bonded two males together, and it turned out amazingly well.

Females always came in with another female, so no problem there.


----------



## ChompersMom (Nov 13, 2007)

I would take some if I could. I love rats, I used to have one myself. However, I shouldn't have even bought Moose until I moved but my boyfriend made the mistake of telling me that he would take my snake to his house and keep her until we move so I could have more room for the 2nd bun. Silly boy..he should know better than to tempt me.

And to think..hairless. I love hairless animals ( I have a hairless dog). If only I lived in a house right now..I would take one for sure..but there's def. no room here


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 13, 2007)

T, I personally LOVE male rats, they are calm and squishy! Most turn into big huge cuddle bugs when they age .


It's 4pm my time. Ryan and I have to go to PETsMART in an hour to get a 10 gal tank and a lid. Mom and 4 babies is just enough space for a 10 gal, besides...they will be old enough in about 1 1/2 weeks to be separated by sexes and go into real cages. Gosh, I REALLY hope I can sex them before I take any home! I want to try for all males, I think!


I had a lady on a rat forum ask me if I could take ALL of them, then drive and meet her 4 hours in Las Vegas around Thanksgiving to give her the other ones, but no way can I get Ryan to drive that. I told her I can talk him into two hours. I leave soon though, I hope she gets back to me.



*
EDIT TO ADD:* Any Rat Rescue in Pheonix just contacted me for the person's Craigslist ad. I am seeing if they are interested in taking the rest in.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

We are home! Well, we got home a while ago .



The guy's house was pretty nice. He had the mom and four babies already in a box for me. He had them on pine bedding and had a chunk of alfalfa cube in with them. He said the rats like alfalfa...which is dumb....rats can't digest it!

The guy and his wife were super nice, but he made comments that weren't so nice. Like....he said he had one rat that used to bite, so he took it and shot it because no one would want it. He also said that he put one of his rats in the freezer to kill it (because he heard it was humane), and then said he went back 5 hours later and the rat was still alive :grumpy:.


He had two mommies and five babies in a nice big power coated cage. He said it was a homemade one from our local pet store. It was roughly the same exact type of cage as a Martin's R-695. I might go over to the pet store this weekend to see if they have another! He said it was only $100....compaired to a Martin's $160.

The three males were inside of a tank, on pine bedding. No toys, a wheel, and a big rock. He kept refering to the hairless as a "Sphinx"....like a hairless cat.


He said the breeding weren't intentional. He bought the mom rat (that he later shot) and she was pregnant, but he didn't know. Mom gave birth, and he didn't know any better...so he separated the babies at 6 weeks.

Well, the 5 baby girls got pregnant by their brothers, and this is where the story ends. I am not sure if his story is true, but whatever. I saved 5 beautiful rats.


He let one mom and a few babies go to some lady earlier today, so he now has 3 adult males, 2 adult females, and 5 babies. I talked him into seeing about getting the male rat neutered that he wants to keep. He wants to keep 1 baby, a mom, and the male rat. I will be talking with this guy further about how to properly care for them. He loves them, I can tell....but not like real animal lovers love their animals. Basically....any animal to him is a dime a dozen.

He said that he needs to find homes for 2 adult males, 1 adult female, and 3-4 babies. He asked me to ask around because he wants them to go to homes soon.


All babies are agouti. One appears to be a rex, and not a hairless. We have two agouti and two agouti hooded. The one hooded baby looks so close to the hooded color standard. Mommy has darn skin, so I think she may be an agouti hairless self?

I am pretty sure we have two males, the one hooded and the rex baby. I will try to sex them all tomorrow.

Ryan has fallen in love for mommy. I keep calling her "Shmish", lol. I have fallen for baby rex.



Pictures and sexing are to come tomorrow. Hopefully I can tell the sexes! I am excited to know what we have!


:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

Right now I am posting every where and trying my darned hardest to get the remaining 7 rats out of that house.

I have had some people come to me to take some in, but we are worthing everything out right now.


Pictures to come soon, and hopefully sexes .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

I posted an add on freecycle, and a lady in my town responded and owns 4 ratties. I told her the story and had her read all about the guy and the rats in a thread on a rat forum I am on. 

I just emailed her to see if she could get a tank and take the mom and the remaining babies to foster. Then, at 4 weeks, we can separate them. Like, I take all the males and she takes all the females, or something. Then, work together on finding them all homes.


*Wish us luck that we can get the mom and remaining babies out of there!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck! That's so great, what you are doing.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

The rat lady in my town, Ann, is calling the man today to see if she can go over there to get the mommy and the rest of the babies tonight .

One of the baby boy rats that Ann will be fostering has already found a home. I just need to get him into Pheonix, then a lady in Pheonix is going to drive him part way to San Diego to get to his new forever rattie loving home!

:biggrin2:


I am so excited and doing a thousand happy dances over here :bunnydance:. It feels so amazing to make such a difference in these rat's lives.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

Ann just called the guy, and he is flat out refusing to let the mommy and the babies go right now. He said he wants to keep them until they are weaned, because he wants to keep one baby, but is unsure which one yet :grumpy:.

Ann and I are going to see what we can do about that. Maybe even offer him money for them, to get them out of there.


On the other hand, the two male adults are being dropped off with Ann as we speak. She will foster them until we can find a home for them. They may have already found a home with another forum member on the rat forum.



*Sorry for all the updates, but there is so many!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Sorry for all the updates, but there is so many!*




Do not be! We want to know!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Sorry for all the updates, but there is so many!*


I don't know what to post other than GOODJOB AMY, but I AM reading all these! So keep updating! :hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

They squirm around so much, that my crappy camera can't even take non-blurry shots :grumpy:. I need to buy a new one ASAP. I HATE this camera. Anyone want it ?!

Arg, I'll TRY to get better pictures and group shots tomorrow.
*




Baby #1:* Boy? Appears to have a rex coat. Berkshire. Agouti or black?

















*Baby #2:* Boy? Agouti hairless Berkshire. I call him "Alfie".























*
Baby #3: *Girl? Agouti hooded hairless.








*Baby #4: *Girl? Agouti hooded hairless. Runt of the litter.








*Mommy, *and a total sweetie:

















It is so darn hard to sex them, arg.



Ryan and I need to go out later and get stuff (whatever the rat forum tells us we need) to help the runt. She seems tiny and weak :?. I am not sure if mommy is feeding all that much.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Awww they are so cute and wrinkley!!!

Goodluck with the runt. I hope she'll be ok.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2007)

We went out and got some organic plain soy milk, high quality kitten food, and meat flavored baby foods.

I heated all that up with some oats and pedialyte, the babies have been eating it like crazy. Mommy isn't interested though. I am not sure she has touched much food at all.

Babies are 3 weeks old, it takes 3 weeks for babies to be born. I hope the guy wasn't lying and mommy isn't pregnant again. I will personally have to give the man a peice of my mind. Mommy doesn't look pregnant, but you never know.


I may have to hand feed the baby for a week. She is eating solid foods, but is so tiny. I think she may have been from one of the other litters and is actually a few days younger than the other bubs. All babies are a bit dehydrated, especially the runt bub. I have been working on getting pedialyte into the runt using a staw. I'll need to get a tiny eye dropper tomorrow.


Right now the runt bub could or could not make it. I know the other three babies are going to be just fine.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 15, 2007)

That's good about the other ones.

I hope the runt makes it.

Macey was a runt you know. 

How are they all doing today?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 16, 2007)

Everyone is doing great, even the runt! The babies are always popcorning and running around all over the place . The boys are wrestling, they are so happy and growing so fast.


I need to buy a new cage tomorrow that holds 7 rats max, it is called a Fiesty Ferret. I am going to see if PETsMART will do a price match. They have it in-store for $159, but I can order it offline for $129, I just don't feel like waiting a week to get it. They have done price matching for people on the rat forum, so I don't see why they wouldn't price match for me.

Mommy is probably staying (Spartan loves her...you can tell by the way he looks at her from across the room), and maybe the two "boys". The "boys" are really attached to each other, and I can't imagine them going to another home and something happen to them :?....like their new owner doesn't give them vet care or something. I rescued them all from a bad situation, and I don't ever want them to go through anything like that again.

Baby girl #3, if she is a girl, is definitely going with a lady on my rat forum . I am going to try to convince her to take the runt as well, if she makes it and if she is a girl. Baby #3 & #4 are close to each other, so I would be sad to see them separated.



We'll see where they all end up. I'll know for sure once I can tell sexes. I am pretty sure that we still have 2 boys and 2 girls, but it is really hard for me to tell.




I just love my little rat family :hearts. To think they would have been in a snake's belly if I hadn't come along, is just very sad .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2007)

PETsMART price matched the Feisty Ferret cage for me. It would have cost me $174 in store, but they price matched it for $120 :biggrin2:! Leonidas is in the bottom half for now, and Spartan is in the top. I wish they would get along!!


Mommy and babies are all doing great! They moved into Spartan's old cage, and the babies have been climbing all over the place in there, they love it. Mommy really likes it, because she can crawl into a hammock to get away from the babies for a little while.

They need names, really bad.


Baby #1: "Troy"?
Baby #2: "Ralphie"?
Baby #3: not sure.
Baby #4: not sure.
Mommy: "Persia"?



I am open to suggestions. I like non ordinary names, more people like names .


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2007)

I can NOT stand rats at all...but what is a hooded rat?

I've got to say - if I wanted a rat...I really like mama for some reason. I don't know why I'm drawn to her.

But I don't want a rat.....I can't stand the thought of touching one.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL peg did you grow up on a farm? My SIL is the same way and shivered when we'd play with our rats.

They are such SWEET animals. I think once people decide to try - they love them! I convinced a lady one time that rats were the best pets for kids and she actually later said she couldn't thank me enough because they were her favorite pet ever!

Hooded is when they have the black or tan color over their head and sometimes a saddle marking. with the white as the base body color.

I love that rexy boy! He's adorable! 

Little tiny runt girl name: Twiggy, Twinkles, Minnie


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2007)

A hoodie can come in any color: Blue, American Blue, Silver, Mink, Agouti, Black, Harley, Fawn, Bermese, ect.


I agree with Bo, people just need to take the time to appreciate rats . They are wonderful little animals, in which I don't consider a rodent at all. They should have their own classification, they are too great to be "just a rodent".

Peg, have you seen Rattatoulie yet? If not, you should rent it and watch it, it will change your mind a bit, if not all the way, about rats.

Ratties are kind of like little chihuahua's, if you think about it. They beg for treats, pets, run around, roll around, some play fetch, you can teach them tricks, they can ever walk on a leash like a dog!


I don't really like cats all that much, but once I am around them a lot, I start to think they aren't all that bad. Like when I went to your house and Mitzi was always practically on my head .


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL peg did you grow up on a farm?


I didn't grow up on a farm....well....not officially.

Let's see - when I was growing up we had two chickens (from a school project of watching the eggs hatch) and several rabbits (we had one - it ran away- after 10 days we got another one - the first one was found....you get the idea...right? Boy were we shocked when our two boys had babies...we were even more shocked when we had babies again shortly afterwards as we didn't know how young rabbits could get mama pregnant).

One of our chickens was an attack chicken....she/he came running around the side of the house when a car pulled in to attack the people in the car.

I also had a pet skunk when I was 16. That was neat. I loved having a skunk...I'd take him out on a leash and everything. Unfortunately - he got out of his enclosure one weekend when mom and I were away and he spent a day at the neighbor's house (they didn't realize he was mine) and then wandered off from there. I was heartbroken. 

I also had gerbils (Jack and Jill - and yes - we had babies). 

We also had cows from the farm behind us that came onto our property sometimes.

Oh - and I had a dog (german shepherd) and cat.

But that's not a farm.....is it?

Peg

P.S. I've seen Rattatouile (sp?) ~ saw it the first day it came out and bought it on dvd the first day it came out. Still doesn't make me want a rat.

But seeing that mama.....*almost* could make me want a rat......but only almost. Still can't handle the thought of touching one.

I would like a ferret or sugar glider - and actually - I'd really love to have a descented skunk again but Art has put his foot down and said, "NO" to the idea of a pet skunk.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 17, 2007)

I would loooove a pet skunk someday. I think they are so sweet.


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2007)

they are soo cute!

i am not really a fan of hairless animals, okay, i down-right don't like them. they are okay to look at in photos, but that is as far as i will ever take hairless animals!

but i like the ones with fur!!!

and everyone is completely right, rats are nothing special till you hang out with one for a while!

i am completely in love, and i have only had the girls for a couple of days!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2007)

You will be hooked for life, Katt .



Anyway, I took pictures, but I will post them tomorrow. I am tired and have an achey back...and don't feel like getting on the desktop .

The two boys found a home. They are going there this weekend. A nice lady in town named, Anne, will be taking them. Baby #1 and Baby #4 (runt) will be the ones going to a new home.


Now, I only have mommy and her daughter left to rehome . It's sad to see my little family go, but I know it is best for them to go to new homes, so I can take in rescues in the future.



Baby #2....he is staying. His name is definitely Ralphie. I love the little dude. I am going to bond him with Spartan and Leonidas (who have yet to bond :grumpy.




Speaking of Spartan and Leo, they had a bonding session the other night, and got into a scuffle....I just noticed tonight while I was trying another bonding session....that Leo gashed a huge hold in Spartan's lower area....thank god he was about a half an inch from Spartan's "little petey" :shock:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2007)

Yikes! Maybe no bonding. :?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yikes! Maybe no bonding. :?



Yep, I am beginning to think that my big, squishy manly rat (Spartan) wants nothing to do with other rats. He is a mommy's boy and loves his huge part of the cage....all to himself.

I did intro mommy rat and Leonidas last night, and they got along great. She wanted to breed with him, and he was all like "AHHHH, LADY....WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" (because he is neutered).



I want to try to rehome mommy rat and her daughter, though. Mom rat is a sweetie, but I don't have a huge connection with her....so I woud love for her to go to a new rat experienced home where she can be spoiled. That way, I can save room for more rescues/fosters in the future .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 21, 2007)

Mommy and daughter may have found a home with a lady in the Phoenix area. Wish them luck, they deserve this home...this lady is very rattie experienced!



Which reminds me :shock:...I need to start sewing up hammocks for the two baby boys, so they have a few to go to their new home with .


Black Friday = 99 cent flannel prints at Joann's for hammocks :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:! Ohhhh, and I have coupons for tons of %'s off! WOOOO!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 28, 2007)

Two of the boys went to their new home with a lady named Anne, that lives a few blocks over from me, on Saturday! She is just adoring them. I couldn't be happier for them...and best part....I can visit them anytime I may wish.


For Mommy (Persia) and baby girl (Russia)....they are going to their new home on December 2nd (the day Morgan comes home!). We are meeting a lady and her husband near the airport in Phoenix, so they can adopt the girls from me. This couple used to run a little rescue in Utah, and have since moved to AZ 1 year ago. They already have a couple ratties....and the girls will be able to live in a huge cage with other lady rats...even other hairless rats!

Oh, Ralphie....he is just a doll and loves the heck out of me .




What a great ending to our little rescue story :biggrin2:, but do stay tuned for updates in the future !


----------

